# Draw bias driver



## Fore Man (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I've always struggled with a slice on my driver. I've had a number of lessons and still struggle with this.

I've decided to invest in a draw bias driver and had the g400 sft (£279) and Rogue draw (£279) in mind. I've also just noticed that the Cobra f9 has been lowered to £249 so that has also caught my eye, as it has hosel settings for a draw bias.

I would massively appreciate any guidance on which might be the best choice from anyone with experience of any of these drivers (or anyone who slices off the tee!!)

Many thanks
Tom


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2020)

I have exactly the same problem

I have discovered that you cannot buy a club to fix an inherent swing fault, I have spent a small fortune on different drivers and can still do an ultra slice even into an anti slice wind.

Lessons and practice are the only way

My failing is that I try to hit the ball way too hard, 

Good luck


----------



## Fore Man (Apr 21, 2020)

It certainly seems to be when I try to hit it hard as well. I guess I am looking for something that would give me a more consistent shot shape.
You're right though, I should get more lessons on this. I think part of my problem is a slight out to in path but more so an open club face, which lessons haven't helped with so far.


----------



## Fore Man (Apr 21, 2020)

Ah good shout, will check those out, thanks.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 21, 2020)

Waste of time. Gives you the same effect as strengthening your grip. In fact if, like me, you take your grip before grounding the club so that the face looks square you effectively remove the draw bias. The draw bias only works if you ground the club then grip.


----------



## Fore Man (Apr 21, 2020)

Ok thanks, I hadn't considered that either!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 21, 2020)

Fore Man said:



			It certainly seems to be when I try to hit it hard as well. I guess I am looking for something that would give me a more consistent shot shape.
You're right though, I should get more lessons on this. I think part of my problem is a *slight out to in but more so an open club face*, which lessons haven't helped with so far.
		
Click to expand...

A slice is always caused by an open clubface, *IN RELATION TO THE SWINGPATH.* You can have an open clubface relative to the target line but if the swingpath is in to out you can draw the ball. If the ball starts straight it indicates that the face was square to the target line. If it then slices that's an indication that the swingpath must have been out to in. A correction might be as easy as swinging down more inside to out. If the ball starts right then fades it's likely that the swingpath is square & it may be that all you need to do is to square up the face by strengthening the grip. If your Pro hasn't pointed out how the fault is caused you may find it harder to correct. The ball flight laws are explained here https://www.golftec.com/blog/2016/08/golf-ball-flight-laws/

I think that understanding them helps a lot in diagnosing any fault.


----------



## Chico84 (Apr 21, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			A slice is always caused by an open clubface, *IN RELATION TO THE SWINGPATH.* You can have an open clubface relative to the target line but if the swingpath is in to out you can draw the ball. If the ball starts straight it indicates that the face was square to the target line. If it then slices that's an indication that the swingpath must have been out to in. A correction might be as easy as swinging down more inside to out. If the ball starts right then fades it's likely that the swingpath is square & it may be that all you need to do is to square up the face by strengthening the grip. If your Pro hasn't pointed out how the fault is caused you may find it harder to correct. The ball flight laws are explained here https://www.golftec.com/blog/2016/08/golf-ball-flight-laws/

I think that understanding them helps a lot in diagnosing any fault.
		
Click to expand...

Great summary and very much worth noting. 

To the OP - I posted a similar question a while back. Link below:

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/draw-bias-or-not.104082/

I found that lessons made the most difference. I ended up with a second hand M1 driver and after my first lesson with it  my instructor moved the weight centre and forward as I didn’t need it to be draw biased due to my swing improvements. Lessons and practice are the way forward. Sadly I don’t do enough of the latter!


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2020)

Fore Man said:



			Hi everyone,

I've always struggled with a slice on my driver. I've had a number of lessons and still struggle with this.

I've decided to invest in a draw bias driver and had the g400 sft (£279) and Rogue draw (£279) in mind. I've also just noticed that the Cobra f9 has been lowered to £249 so that has also caught my eye, as it has hosel settings for a draw bias.

I would massively appreciate any guidance on which might be the best choice from anyone with experience of any of these drivers (or anyone who slices off the tee!!)

Many thanks
Tom
		
Click to expand...

What’s your handicap?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2020)

A bloomin' great slice by the sound of it....


----------



## Fore Man (Apr 21, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			A slice is always caused by an open clubface, *IN RELATION TO THE SWINGPATH.* You can have an open clubface relative to the target line but if the swingpath is in to out you can draw the ball. If the ball starts straight it indicates that the face was square to the target line. If it then slices that's an indication that the swingpath must have been out to in. A correction might be as easy as swinging down more inside to out. If the ball starts right then fades it's likely that the swingpath is square & it may be that all you need to do is to square up the face by strengthening the grip. If your Pro hasn't pointed out how the fault is caused you may find it harder to correct. The ball flight laws are explained here https://www.golftec.com/blog/2016/08/golf-ball-flight-laws/

I think that understanding them helps a lot in diagnosing any fault.
		
Click to expand...


Right, I will be doing a lot of research on this over the forseeable!! Thanks for everyone's help so far!


----------



## Fore Man (Apr 21, 2020)

Fish said:



			What’s your handicap?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a club member, so no handicap. I have been playing a local pay and play and driving range for the last 14 months normally shooting between 20-30 over par....so not good but feel I have been improving well in most areas but driving.


----------



## Fore Man (Apr 21, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			Great summary and very much worth noting.

To the OP - I posted a similar question a while back. Link below:

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/draw-bias-or-not.104082/

I found that lessons made the most difference. I ended up with a second hand M1 driver and after my first lesson with it  my instructor moved the weight centre and forward as I didn’t need it to be draw biased due to my swing improvements. Lessons and practice are the way forward. Sadly I don’t do enough of the latter!
		
Click to expand...

Noted!!


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 21, 2020)

Draw biased drivers are not just about face angles they are also about where the weight is in the head.

You could go for a standard driver that lets you not only adjust the face angle but also one where you can change the weights and their position in the head.

You do not have to go newish to give this a try,  clubs as far back as the TaylorMade R9 have this


----------



## Fore Man (Apr 21, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Draw biased drivers are not just about face angles they are also about where the weight is in the head.

You could go for a standard driver that lets you not only adjust the face angle but also one where you can change the weights and their position in the head.

You do not have to go newish to give this a try,  clubs as far back as the TaylorMade R9 have this
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thank you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2020)

Think BobMc (a very good professional and forum stalwart) has a great drill to stop an out to in swing and promote a better in to out path with headcovers. Could be worth searching for on here (or sending a PM) and then working on it in the garden even if you don't hit balls.


----------



## Fore Man (Apr 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think BobMc (a very good professional and forum stalwart) has a great drill to stop an out to in swing and promote a better in to out path with headcovers. Could be worth searching for on here (or sending a PM) and then working on it in the garden even if you don't hit balls.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I'll have a look!


----------



## Fore Man (Apr 22, 2020)

What a great community, I'm blown away with how helpful everyone's been. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Huwey12 (Apr 23, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I have exactly the same problem

I have discovered that you cannot buy a club to fix an inherent swing fault, I have spent a small fortune on different drivers and can still do an ultra slice even into an anti slice wind.

Lessons and practice are the only way

My failing is that I try to hit the ball way too hard,

Good luck
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			I have exactly the same problem

I have discovered that you cannot buy a club to fix an inherent swing fault, I have spent a small fortune on different drivers and can still do an ultra slice even into an anti slice wind.

Lessons and practice are the only way

My failing is that I try to hit the ball way too hard,

Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, I’ve got a draw driver but if I get it wrong it still slices
One of the best players at my club put me right. If you’re a righty aim to hit the ball at 7 o clock and follow through to 1 o clock. Works every time until you forget 
It turned out to be an easy fix in the end


----------



## Fore Man (Apr 23, 2020)

Thankfully that's very easy to remember as I'm also guilty of too many swing thoughts! I'll just concentrate on that and will hopefully straighten that shotshape.

Thank you.


----------



## SGC001 (Apr 23, 2020)

Fore Man said:



			Hi everyone,

I've always struggled with a slice on my driver. I've had a number of lessons and still struggle with this.

I've decided to invest in a draw bias driver and had the g400 sft (£279) and Rogue draw (£279) in mind. I've also just noticed that the Cobra f9 has been lowered to £249 so that has also caught my eye, as it has hosel settings for a draw bias.

I would massively appreciate any guidance on which might be the best choice from anyone with experience of any of these drivers (or anyone who slices off the tee!!)

Many thanks
Tom
		
Click to expand...

There are different types of draw bias drivers.

Offset which give you more time to square the face. Very dependant upon release pattern as to whether it would help.

Closed face. Again if u dont like the look and a lot dont, you'll not necessarily get any benefit as you'll just open it up.

An upright lie angle could help due to face plane tilt, but not to a massive degree.

Some are heavier towards the heel so to encourage the toe end to close quicker. Titleist did a couple a while back and Taylor made have some too. You don't see the face as closed so if that's a problem u have this type may help.

With anyone who really struggles with fades / slices on a driver its worth trying a bit more loft and shorter shaft.

Or commit to making swing changes either in swing or at set up, but u need to commit to that.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 23, 2020)

I've found this one useful


----------



## Huwey12 (Apr 23, 2020)

Fore Man said:



			Thankfully that's very easy to remember as I'm also guilty of too many swing thoughts! I'll just concentrate on that and will hopefully straighten that shotshape.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Forgot to mention the face has to be closed to the club path for a draw shape
If you hit with an open face you’ll just hit right
Check your left wrist isn’t cupped. Flat or bowed is what you should be looking for. I feel Bob might come in here with his expertise


----------



## Fore Man (Apr 24, 2020)

SGC001 said:



			There are different types of draw bias drivers.

Offset which give you more time to square the face. Very dependant upon release pattern as to whether it would help.

Closed face. Again if u dont like the look and a lot dont, you'll not necessarily get any benefit as you'll just open it up.

An upright lie angle could help due to face plane tilt, but not to a massive degree.

Some are heavier towards the heel so to encourage the toe end to close quicker. Titleist did a couple a while back and Taylor made have some too. You don't see the face as closed so if that's a problem u have this type may help.

With anyone who really struggles with fades / slices on a driver its worth trying a bit more loft and shorter shaft.

Or commit to making swing changes either in swing or at set up, but u need to commit to that.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I will book some more specific lessons just focusing on this and maybe get a cheaper higher lofted club in the meantime to see if that helps


----------



## Fore Man (Apr 24, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			I've found this one useful







Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Fore Man (Apr 24, 2020)

Huwey12 said:



			Forgot to mention the face has to be closed to the club path for a draw shape
If you hit with an open face you’ll just hit right
Check your left wrist isn’t cupped. Flat or bowed is what you should be looking for. I feel Bob might come in here with his expertise
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			...
My failing is that I try to hit the ball way too hard,

Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Not quite correct!

Your REAL failing is that you DON'T LEARN (not to try to hit the ball way too hard)!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 24, 2020)

The Prodigal Pedant Returneth

Rejoice or cry .......one or t’other 🙄


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The Prodigal Pedant Returneth

Rejoice or cry .......one or t’other 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but....has not wrong is he..........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Yeah but....has not wrong is he..........

Click to expand...

Maybe 🙄


----------

